# Easton EC90XD cross fork



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Easton has finally released the EC90XD cross fork, which I have been waiting for a while now. Very disappointed to see it in a tapered config, as I need a straight steerer. What's up with all these tapered CX forks? It is not like there are many custom CX bikes around with an oversize headtube. What a disappointment! :mad2:

EC90 XD


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope you are disappointed with the quality of your own assumptions and expectations, not with Easton. Check this year's disc cross frame supply; most of it is tapered. Most aftermarket disc forks (f.e. Enve) are tapered too. Easton produces mainstream products, so it's no surprise their disc fork is not meant for a niche.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

What I'm angry about is how there is no 1-1/8" option as well! It looks like we're going to have to shop for 29er rigid disc forks at this rate! 

I hope all the companies are still "working on it". Tapered is the future, but currently most people with cross bikes I know and see still run 1-1/8". But then again, most of them don't have rear disc tabs either. 

blah!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> *What I'm angry about is how there is no 1-1/8" option as well!* It looks like we're going to have to shop for 29er rigid disc forks at this rate!
> 
> I hope all the companies are still "working on it". Tapered is the future, but currently most people with cross bikes I know and see still run 1-1/8". But then again, most of them don't have rear disc tabs either.
> 
> blah!


i'm pretty sure this is exactly what the OP said...


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> i'm pretty sure this is exactly what the OP said...


Not exactly an English major huh? I was saying this in agreement... :lol:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> Not exactly an English major huh? I was saying this in agreement... :lol:


calm down, the way you worded it read like you were making a seperate point.


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

There are companies that make non tapered disc forks. I had one in the 2009 Salsa Las Cruces that I had, which seemed to be a Salsa OEM version of this fork: Amazon.com: Winwood Muddy Carbon Cross Fork 1-1/8" *Disc only*: Sports & Outdoors

My point is that I would not expect major high end manufacturers like Enve or Easton to produce one. Aftermarket cross disc forks allready are a niche within a niche. Only OEM fork sales add enough demand to make it worthwile to put one on the market and those are all tapered.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> What I'm angry about is how there is no 1-1/8" option as well! It looks like we're going to have to shop for 29er rigid disc forks at this rate!
> 
> I hope all the companies are still "working on it". Tapered is the future, but currently most people with cross bikes I know and see still run 1-1/8". But then again, most of them don't have rear disc tabs either.
> 
> blah!


Well, there is a 1-1/8" straight steerer CX carbon fork from Whisky as well as one from Wound Up so there are some choices out there although they may not be best. By the way, I am using both of these forks. I am a big fan of Easton's carbon forks so I was hoping they would make one that I can replace with. I had a lenghty discusion with ENVE about their new disc forks and they told me they would make a disc fork with a straight steerer if the demand is there. It seems to me like most makers are in the waiting game to see how the market will react disc brakes for road. I am pretty sure there will be a light weight disc fork with a straight steerer down the road.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

So I am aware of the current straight disc fork offerings, but as a stupid roadie I'm OCD when it comes to making the bike match. 

My cross bike has all Ritchey on it, and... the only things missing are the wheels and fork. I'm not holding my breath on wheels as nobody is making a carbon clincher disc yet, but the fork market I believe should be a no brainer. I even asked the Ritchey rep in their forum and he said "you just wait and see". 

In the end, I would say the current best is Wound Up because, well I trust them though I've never owned. I'm only waiting one more season


----------



## Wardman (Aug 11, 2012)

Did you ever find anything? I just ended up going with Soma's steel disc fork b/c Whisky's is out of stock. Soma does have a Tange carbon fork in their store but my LBS is not a fan and since he is building it, I'm taking his recomendation.

Tange Prestige Carbon Disc CX Fork


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Hippies and their steel frames....


----------

